# Werbung



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Naja ich hab ein Problem und das ist folgendes das in den Foren auf Buffed.de diese schrott werbung ist und ich die nicht wegbekomme 

Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja meine Frage wie bekomm ich die weg?Ich benutze Opera und da kann man die Werbung nicht mit Rechtsklick blocken wie bei ff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab den Computer auch schon neu gestartet den Browser geschlossen und wieder geöffnet und hat nichts gebracht

Naja ich danke jetzt schon für die Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerlait (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Naja ich hab ein Problem und das ist folgendes das in den Foren auf Buffed.de diese schrott werbung ist und ich die nicht wegbekomme
> 
> Bild:
> 
> ...


ich habe dasselbe problem


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

gleich Problem, gleicher Browser.


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Jup nervt mich grad auch :>
Normalerweiße sieht man da irgendwo immer versteckt ein Schließen-X aber irgendwie will es nicht auftauchen : /


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Ja das is mir schon bewust aber naja es nervt einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ja das is mir schon bewust aber naja es nervt einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joah.. schon irgendwie.. hmz..
Hilft da nicht evtl. ein toller Popup-Blocker?
Btw. hat man das bei Firefox und Explorer auch :>


----------



## Bergerdos (17. November 2008)

Hi
Habt ihr auch das Problem, daß sich die Werbung nicht wegklicken lässt ?
Bei mir ist ein Balken oben der nicht stört, rechts geht ein Balken runter (Pulloverwerbung) der schon Teile vom Interface verdeckt und wenn ich mit der Maus drüberfahre geht das Fenster in der ganzen Breite auf, bedeckt ca 1/4 des gesamten Bildschirms, bleibt auf und lässt sich nicht schließen, das "Schließen" Kreuz hat keine Funktion.

So lässt sich die Buffed-Seite nicht mehr nutzen.


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Naja mit ff konnte ichs mit blocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. November 2008)

Die Werbung wird bald wieder verschwinden, dann wird es das Problem nicht mehr geben. Das generelle Problem mit unpassender Werbung (sei es größentechnisch oder inhaltlich) wurde hier ja schon etliche Male erklärt.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Da steht auch ein schließen X wenn man es aufklappt, aber ich komm da nicht drauf, das klappt sich viel zu schnell ein.


----------



## ArcaJeth (17. November 2008)

Bei mir erweitert sich die Werbung beim drüber fahren (aber ich vermute so wie das passiert kanns nicht geplant gewesen sein, denn mal gehts - mal nicht) ... da ist dann auch eine "[x] Schließen" Schaltfläche - doch der Haken an der Sache *schweift ab* kennt ihr diese Scherzbuttons die, wenn man grad drauf klicken will wegspringen? So ists hier auch und die Erweiterung verschwindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einmal hab ichs irgendwie geschafft mit der Maus drauf zu kommen, doch es tat sich nix ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (17. November 2008)

Also ich komm auf den X Button, und er macht dann aber gar nichts, somit nervt diese Werbung eigentlich nur furchtbar.


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Werbung is immer noch da xP


----------



## Lillyan (17. November 2008)

Ein wenig Zeit müßt ihr den CMs schon geben... und der Firma, die die Werbung schaltet.


----------



## ZAM (17. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ein wenig Zeit müßt ihr den CMs schon geben... und der Firma, die die Werbung schaltet.



Exakt. Ich bin zwar nicht im Verlag, aber weiß aus guter Quelle, das sich bereits darum gekümmert wird. :-)


----------



## Jokkerino (17. November 2008)

Lasst ihr euch kein muster geben wie das aussehen soll? ODer wieso wird das so hingeklatscht?

Ich finde nichtmal den [X] Button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (17. November 2008)

Wir arbeiten bereits daran, ein wenig Geduld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. November 2008)

Die Werbung wird von einer Firma geschaltet, die ziemlich genaue Angaben hat wie die Werbung aussehen darf. Manchmal rutscht allerdings auch so eine Werbung dazwischen, die aber meist nach einem Tag dann wieder verschwunden ist.


----------



## Devlynn (17. November 2008)

Hallo Buffed-Team

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass Ihr auch über Bannerwerbung Geld einnehmen müsst.
Aber es wäre für die User vielleicht nicht schlecht wenn sich Werbung, die sich über das Hauptfenster legt IRGENDWIE wegklicken liese. Leider ist das bei der heutigen Werbung von Neckermann.de NICHT der Fall.
Das Fenster klappt zwar nach links auf, aber das dort befindliche SCHLIESSEN-Feld bewirkt leider überhaupt nichts.

Das ist dann doch etwas störend wenn man Eure Seite dadurch nicht mehr lesen kann.

Grüße, Devlynn


----------



## Mofeist (17. November 2008)

habe das gleiche problem


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Werbung is weg (jedenfals bei mir) thx


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Bei mir ist la Werbung weg, Dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsychoRabbit (24. November 2008)

Grab ich das Thema mal wieder aus, da ich seit heut das Problem mit der Hammerdeal.de-Werbung habe.  Ich hab das Gefühl die Werbung wird nicht wirklich vorher getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

